

One Day Projet: Kerbal Space Station, a FOSS mod community - krainboltgreene
http://kerbal-space-station.herokuapp.com/

======
krainboltgreene
The first discussion thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/1dcddf/i...](http://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/1dcddf/i_could_build_a_better_foss_kerbal_space_port/)
The latest thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/1dluwt/u...](http://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/1dluwt/update_i_could_build_a_better_foss_kerbal_space/)

Total cost (outside of time) to me so far: $0.

